
Everything you need to know about the Apple versus FBI case - swewing
http://www.troyhunt.com/2016/02/everything-you-need-to-know-about-apple.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> > most Android devices still don’t use full disk encryption so the court
order is less of a pressing issue for Google than it is for Apple.
(Incidentally, I looked for stats on Android disk encryption rates but
couldn’t find anything authoritative, leave a comment with a link if you can
point me at a resource.)_

I was also looking for this last year. Anyone has some documents on this?

------
cjslep
This all seems like a re-hashing of the Clipper chip debate but with software
instead of hardware.

------
citizensixteen
An excellent summary in an easy to read format by Troy Hunt.

